# Impulse Blue



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Any if you blue owners tried to have a part on your car painted? I had a new hood painted and while they computer matched and tinted it, it came out darker. Parts that never saw the sun like the inside of the hood are lighter then the new paint. Iam thinking the PPG formulation has changed a tad. I had the same shop do a hood on a brazen orange car and it was a perfect match.


----------

